# Help



## frenzybob3 (Dec 15, 2007)

Well about 2 weeks ago i noticed one of my plecos dead in my 55 gal.. so while i was lookin at the dead fish to find out why he might of died i noticed it looked like that someone was picking at his fins. So 2 days ago i recived another pleco for that tank and his fins were like nubs too so i moved him to the 10 gal hospital tank, and i came to the conclusion that its my Firemouth that has been pickin at him.. What should i do??

Thanks
-Jake


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

I would stop putting plecos in with it.


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Treat the pleco with some melafix, then take him back since plecos get too big for a 55g. (I'm guessing by pleco your referring to a common pleco? All of the "common plecos" grow over a foot, often several feet, and a 55g is a foot wide.)


----------



## frenzybob3 (Dec 15, 2007)

ya i understand that they get huge and yes its a common pleco... but what should i do for a fish to keep the tank clean then?


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

what else is in the tank besides the firemouth?


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

frenzybob3 said:


> ya i understand that they get huge and yes its a common pleco... but what should i do for a fish to keep the tank clean then?


How about a bristlenose pleco? Stay under six inches, and, can defend themselves a bit better than common plecos.

OR, even better yet, you could get a cleaning magnet, those rock 8)


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

I agree on the bristlenose pleco suggestion. I have had them in with some pretty "grumpy" cichlids and when being harassed they just puff out those spines and the fish gets the "hint" and moves on. After a few attempts the FM will stop his harassment and move on to a new victim. They also stay around 5" max or so in size.


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

BN plecos are awesome, Great suggestion. Mine has no problem with dealing with my 6"+ cichlids, and he is only 4".


----------

